

Qubes OS – Security by Compartmentalization - pykello
https://www.qubes-os.org/

======
user8208
I've been using this and really like it!

The experience is very dependant on the hardware, so it's much more usable
with 8G ram, quad core and ssd than otherwise, but it can work on more basic
specs too.

It's really nice being able to pass a VM's traffic through a VPN VM, or to
completely sandbox it from the network. Also having a convenient interface for
opening a PDF or web browser in a disposable VM is pretty neat.

Some things become more fiddly like attaching devices or moving files between
VMs, but it depends on the use-case how much that matters.

